# Review of Micklem Bridle - Day one



## asterid (5 February 2013)

So I bought a Micklem and got it today. 

She had a day off yesterday and normally is a bit tense to begin with after a day off. Also it is freezing and blowing a hooley and to top it all off we have had 4 Chinooks flying over our heads about 50ft above the school. 

So, I initially rode in the Micklem competition with the bit clips. Very relaxed, but bit felt a bit wooden. Took bit clips off and what a difference! mare is normally very fussy in her mouth and tries to get tongue over the bit constantly. 

However! In this bit, the tongue only came out twice (huge improvement - Normally strapped in by drop). She was a lot lighter and more responsive to turns and her canter was much more uphill. And she didn't bat an eyelid at the choppers. 

So day 1 - so good so far. Will school tomorrow in it again tomorrow and then jump in it on Thursday. 

A definite win on day one - Will see how the week goes


----------



## Copperpot (5 February 2013)

Yay  I love mine!


----------



## googol (5 February 2013)

Interesting! Any pics? Will u try it bitless?


----------



## asterid (5 February 2013)

I am technologically inept, but may video tomorrow and post. 

As I ride /compete dressage I wont be going bitless. Nice idea though. I def think I need a bit for my SJ too, but more nose pressure is definitely the way forward with my mare.


----------



## doratheexplorer (5 February 2013)

Mine was delivered today - can not wait to test ride it tomorrow!!


----------



## Nicnac (5 February 2013)

Interesting post OP - have been uming and ahing about getting one for some time and researched but not come up with definitive answer - guess answer is to just try it!

You say "in this bit, the tongue only came out...."  did you get a bit with it or are you referring to your usual bit?

Also what's the difference between the multi-bridle and the competition one?  WM website says comp bridle doesn't have nose ring nor bit clips but the photographs for both bridles are exactly the same 

Enlightenment most welcome!


----------



## ArcticFox (5 February 2013)

What makes it a competition or training version?

is it just the 'd' ring on the noseband?


----------



## asterid (5 February 2013)

Nicnac said:



			Interesting post OP - have been uming and ahing about getting one for some time and researched but not come up with definitive answer - guess answer is to just try it!

You say "in this bit, the tongue only came out...."  did you get a bit with it or are you referring to your usual bit?

Also what's the difference between the multi-bridle and the competition one?  WM website says comp bridle doesn't have nose ring nor bit clips but the photographs for both bridles are exactly the same 

Enlightenment most welcome!
		
Click to expand...

Sorry, writing too excitedly! She fiddles with any bit and believe me I have tried every bit and noseband combo known to man! Interestingly, what made me have a go is that I realised only 2 days ago that she never tongue fiddles etc in her jumping bridle, which is a kineton noseband and Waterford. So got me thinking and the Micklem is a bit like that i.e applies more nose pressure and lifts bit etc. Her snaffle is a NS verbindend.


Regards competition and multi - The competition is BS/BE and BD legal. The multi has the ring on the nose and the bitless attachments. The competition is just a bridle but does come with bit clips for schooling (not competition legal).


----------



## doratheexplorer (5 February 2013)

NicNac and Arctic Fox - they are basically the same apart from the price! The multi-bridle has the ring on the nose band and also an option to convert the bridle into a bitless bridle.

The competition bridle just has a plain noseband, and is FEI legal - although I would be hugely surprised if people were really that bothered by the ring on the nose band enough to disqualify someone, it wasn't a risk I was prepared to take!


----------



## Scarlett (5 February 2013)

The multi bridle has the ring on the nose and comes with the but clips and bitless conversion straps, the bit clips are what makes it illegal for dressage but as long as you dont use then then you are perfectly able to compete at dressage in it.

The comp version is a bit smarter and comes without the lunging ring on the nose, the clips or bitless straps, but with reins instead.


----------



## Nicnac (5 February 2013)

Aha - thanks all.  I am now enlightened 

Toddles off to order yet more equine requisites


----------



## Britestar (5 February 2013)

My po loves his and goes much better in it.


----------



## Bright_Spark (5 February 2013)

I have one, both mine work very well in it (I really do need to buy one for my gelding).

My mare was very fussy in a normal bridle but is much happier in the micklem. She can be a pain to bridle up at times (no reason other than she is being naughty ), but it is so much easier to put the bridle on, then put the bit on one side, then get it in her mouth than with a normal bridle!


----------



## Daytona (7 February 2013)

Mine arrived today.

Rode my fussy 5 year old who goes behind the contact all the time so there is nothing in your hands.

Well what a difference, he was really taking a contact in it, that's the first time ever and was much more stable in his head.  I had bit clips on I will try it tomorrow without them.

So far so good though for me ,


----------



## Holidays_are_coming (7 February 2013)

Well I've ridden in mine a few times since last Friday and I love it on the flat, however jumping is another story I think it must give me slightly more control so she bucked, kicked out at my leg and refused to go forwards till I dropped the contact opps!!!


----------



## Carefreegirl (8 February 2013)

Love mine and often hacked out in it bitless. Even bumped into that dodgy Copperpot once


----------



## summsumm33 (3 January 2015)

Literally just brought the Micklem bridle for my daughters 16hh little event horse. Trying not to get to excited but she is instantly a different horse. She is not strong but fights a flash causing her to lean. She is lighter without the flash so the instructor suggested we take it off. She then learnt to open her mouth in times of stroppyness and even got her tongue over the bit. I can only say we put the Micklem on for the 1st time yesterday and she was instantly different ! Fought it a couple of times but resettled very quickly, much lighter and still. Tried it again today and went fabulously. Excited !


----------



## Kadastorm (3 January 2015)

I've been thinking of getting one for a while, does anyone know what sort of size would fit my pony? He wears a cob bridle at the moment but the throat lash is a bit big, pony bridles are too small. TIA! X


----------



## Hayleighm175 (3 January 2015)

Do you think they would be any good for my mare? She gets her tongue over the bit all the time. Now wears a tongue bit. It is a habbit now (according to NS when i spoke to them about it) as has been happening so long & after loads of lessons...  Would be nice if you could get them on trail!


----------



## siennamiller (3 January 2015)

You can get them on trial at hireamicklembridle.com I think it is.
I am very excited about trying mine, but it is raining today, plus horse still slightly sore from getting caught in fence, 
Interesting about bit clips, thought that would help mine, but will have to try both. My mare can be downhill, so that sounds. Very interesting that some people are finding that their horses can be more uphill. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## shortstuff99 (3 January 2015)

i would order a standard horse size I have found they come up a bit small. I love my micklem as does my horse best thing I ever bought!


----------



## BBP (3 January 2015)

I did look at these as I want my horse to be as comfortable as possible, but then thought that I don't use a noseband anyway (or if I do it's for decoration only and you could park a car between it and his face) so I don't know if they have any benefit over my current set up (lozenge loose ring snaffle, headpiece and browband)?


----------



## Poorlypony (3 January 2015)

The multi bridle is cheaper so I know people who have just chopped the nose ring off with bolt cutters - hey presto a competition bridle!

Ps love mine too!


----------



## Hayleighm175 (3 January 2015)

No
stick with what you've got  c


----------



## milos (3 January 2015)

The bit clips can often make them feel heavy in the hand. The bit clips are not dressage legal. I like my micklem I have bought two but find that the leather stretches over time ie not the best quality but found both horses went well in them.


----------



## Sags_Deer (4 January 2015)

Out of interest can you hire these from anywhere?


----------



## Sneedy (4 January 2015)

Sags_Deer said:



			Out of interest can you hire these from anywhere?
		
Click to expand...

Yes!
http://www.hireamicklembridle.co.uk


----------



## Elsbells (4 January 2015)

The difference in my mare in the Micklem is amazing, she's so much more comfortable and loves to work whereas before the Micklem we had battles.


----------

